# Netflix Question again



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

when they take down the fault in our stars? thanks


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry. I don't understand your question.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lacubs said:


> when they take down the fault in our stars? thanks


Recommend you use your Netflix search function to find this movie.
When I googled it,it showed that it aired January 13.Good Luck!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Recommend you use your Netflix search function to find this movie.
> When I googled it,it showed that it aired January 13.Good Luck!


Now I understand. The Fault in Our Stars.

Doesn't appear to be on Netflix, but it can be rented for $3.99 on Fandango, Google Play, Prime Video, and Vudu.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks, to everyone, sorry I was in rush last night, trying to see how i can help my place that i help out at, we have a movie day a week and seems like every movie that they have listed for this month has removed from Nexflix, so i was trying figure out when it's removed


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I checked all the new/leaving Netflix lists for 2018 and 2019 and it's nowhere on those lists. So if it was ever on Netflix, it was removed over a year ago.

Netflix is basically another premium channel when it comes to movie rights, especially after the premium channels launched their own authenticated streaming services giving them exclusive streaming rights to most of the movies they have in rotation. So there is very little overlap for movies between Netflix, Showtime/TMC, HBO/Cinemax, Starz/Encore and Epix. The Fault in Our Stars went to HBO for its premium window, so it's possible Netflix never had it for streaming in the USA.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a Roku and their Blog sends me an email near the end of each month And there are other sites that provide the same info. So you might want to subscribe to a similar site to keep up to date on new arrivals and departures.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

trh said:


> I have a Roku and their Blog sends me an email near the end of each month And there are other sites that provide the same info. So you might want to subscribe to a similar site to keep up to date on new arrivals and departures.


can you recommend a few of them blogs? so I can subscribe keep up to date on new arrivals and departures, thanks


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> I checked all the new/leaving Netflix lists for 2018 and 2019 and it's nowhere on those lists. So if it was ever on Netflix, it was removed over a year ago.
> 
> Netflix is basically another premium channel when it comes to movie rights, especially after the premium channels launched their own authenticated streaming services giving them exclusive streaming rights to most of the movies they have in rotation. So there is very little overlap for movies between Netflix, Showtime/TMC, HBO/Cinemax, Starz/Encore and Epix. The Fault in Our Stars went to HBO for its premium window, so it's possible Netflix never had it for streaming in the USA.


Yes I did make a mistake(sorry) when I regoogled it it showed Netflix-UK in the address.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lacubs said:


> can you recommend a few of them blogs? so I can subscribe keep up to date on new arrivals and departures, thanks


If you subscribe to NetFlix you should be getting notification each time something new is added. If you check the Google News feed you will see several sites that will tell you what's coming and going each month and I get a couple that tell me what's coming and going weekly. I get the Google News feed on my phone, tablets and computers. You might not see those notices every day but they will pop up. Many sites do this at the beginning of each month.

Rich


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you google "new on netflix February 2019", you get multiple sites that contains the list. And many also have a similar page for Hulu or Amazon Prime Video.

Such as:
https://www.vulture.com/article/new-on-netflix-movies-shows-originals.html
Netflix release dates 2019: all the major upcoming TV shows revealed
New on Netflix: February 2019 Releases
New on Netflix February 2019: Movies, TV Shows and Originals

and on and on.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lacubs said:


> thanks


Lifehacker is one site that puts out a weekly notice about what's coming to NF _this week_. Just got one today.

Rich


----------

